# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Հաշվապահություն և Աուդիտ

## urartu

Այս թեմայում քննարկում ենք այն ամենը ինչ կապված է հաշվապահության հետ:

----------

Katka (19.07.2012)

----------


## urartu

հարց հաշվապահներին, քանի հատ և ինչ ձևակերպումներ կտաք այս գործառույթին`անհատույց կարգով այլ կազմակերպությանն է հատկացվել հմ:
ևս մի հարց` կուզենաի իմանալ, խելքը գլխին` հսշվապահությանը վերաբերվող  գրականության տվյալենր, ցանկալի է հայերեն...

----------


## Katka

> հարց հաշվապահներին, քանի հատ և ինչ ձևակերպումներ կտաք այս գործառույթին`անհատույց կարգով այլ կազմակերպությանն է հատկացվել հմ:
> ևս մի հարց` կուզենաի իմանալ, խելքը գլխին` հսշվապահությանը վերաբերվող  գրականության տվյալենր, ցանկալի է հայերեն...


ՀՄ-դ նոր ա, թե մաշված ա արդեն: ՀՄ-իդ տեսակը նշիր վարչական շենք ա, արտադրական ա:
Շահագործումից հանում ես, մաշվածությունը նույնպես ծախս ես ճանաչում, նույնն էլ ՀՄ-իդ մնացորդային արժեքով ծախս ես ձևակերպում. կարծում եմ կարա լինի գործառնական այլ ծախսեր՝ 714:  :Xeloq:  
Օրենքներ բոլոր ու մեկ էլ Թաթուլ Մովսիսյան Հաշվապահական հաշվառման դասընթաց, սկսնակների համար լավ է:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Ո՞վ ա տեղյակ, աշխատավարձ վճարելու ցուցակների (էն, որ ստորագրում են, որ ստացել են) պահպանման ժամկետը քանի՞ տարի ա, ինչո՞վ ա կարգավորվում:

----------

